# Login Probleme bei Drupal, Apache Problem?



## tomnick (5. Dez. 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe das Problem, das ich mich urplötzlich nicht mehr in Drupal Seiten die auf meinem Netzserver laufen einloggen kann. Wenn ich mich einlogge bekomme ich den Hinweis "Access denied,You are not authorized to access this page". Gleiche Seite identische Daten auf dem lokalen Server laufen einwandfrei und login ist ohne Probleme möglich.

Beide System beruhen auf "The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)" wobei der lokale ohne Dovecot und ISPConfig läuft und jünger ist als der Netzserver. Der Unterscheid zu beiden Servern den ich bisher festellen konnte liegt in der Apache Konfiguration obwohl ich an der nie etwas geändert habe läuft der Netzserver im CGI/FastCGI bzw. der lokale Server im Apache 2.0 Handler Modus. Hat jemand eventuell eine Idee womit das alles zusammenhängen könnte? Kann es sein, das Apache nach Update automtisch auf CGI/FastCGiumgestellt hat? Das interessante dabei ist, das der CGI/FastCGI Modus auf dem Netzserver auschliesslich im Vhost Bereich arbeitet, im default nicht. Auf dem lokalen Server laufen Vhost wie auch default im Apache 2.0 Handler Modus. Ich habe nun schon diversen Foren (auch Drupal) gepostet aber niemand weiss weiter. Hat vielleicht einer von Euch eine Idee? Ganz liebe Dank für etwas Hilfe

Tom


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2013)

Ob eine Webseite mit apache handler oder fcgi läuft, kannst du in den Webseiteneinstellungen in ispconfig einstellen. Empfehlenswert für drupal ist php-fcgi oder php-fpm und suexec muss an sein.


----------



## tomnick (6. Dez. 2013)

Vielen Dank Till, das hat sehr geholfen, nun kann ich zumindest mal auschliessen das es nicht an der Einstellung des Apache liegt...bin nunmehr völlig ratlos und werde jetzt noch einmal das Augenmerk auf die Cookiesession richten vielleicht finde ich da etwas....


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2013)

Im error.log der Webseite steht nichts drin dazu?


----------



## tomnick (6. Dez. 2013)

Überhaupt nichts, der ganze Server und auch die Drupal Seite läuft ohne Fehler...nur dieser blöde Login in Drupal will nicht...keine error.logs....ich wünschte da wäre einer damit man mal einen Anfangspunkt hat, ich suche jetzt schon seit 6 Tagen diesen blöden Fehler...ich habe sogar schon neue Domains eingerichtet und ein völlig neues Drupal installiert, genau das gleiche Problem...und der Witz ist, die Drupal Seite lief schon seit über einem Jahr mit Login und ausser den üblichen Updates und Upgrades habe ich nix am Server verändert....


----------



## nowayback (6. Dez. 2013)

check mal deine plugins vom browser - speziell popup blocker verursachen gerne mal probleme - oder probiere es mit einem anderen browser/pc/etc.


----------



## tomnick (6. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> check mal deine plugins vom browser - speziell popup blocker verursachen gerne mal probleme - oder probiere es mit einem anderen browser/pc/etc.


Ach wenn es doch nur das wäre... Die Palette habe ich auch schon voll durch...nicht umsonst hat meine Tischkannte schon so viele Bissabdrücke...


----------

